# INDIVIDUALS BACK BUMPER BASH



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep the BIG I Louisville is doin it again Its on and even bigger than last year , more vendors and the cruise will be better too. Rollin will be filming..so bring your A game ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Cant wait...finially gonna b riding the Lac!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I will be there for the cruise but I think I am going to take the truck to beatersville :angry:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

great show :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

Can't wait had a great time last year and the cruise was bad ass


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

hope its not abnormally hotter than a son bitch this year...lol.. alright if i roll a low rod this year?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

it would appear that we are having an unusually colder winter time in comparison with recent years so maybe the summer will reflect the same.....lol....one can hope right? after going to tulsa though its not really hot here lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes Russ you are correct lol ... And josh I would be offended if you didn't bring the lowrod ! Lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump for some street cars on the bumper......


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Jan 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16249341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 but its the same day as the Lowrider Experience Chicago Show  

unless we ride out for the cruise saturday and come back to chicago for the show on sunday? :cheesy:


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: ill be there again.... hopefully the linc will be done...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

BYB WILL BE THERE REPEN :biggrin: .GOTTA SUPPORT THE SHOWS AN OUR FELLOW LOWRIDEN HOMIES


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 12 2010, 04:51 PM~16269097
> *BYB WILL BE THERE REPEN :biggrin: .GOTTA SUPPORT THE SHOWS AN OUR FELLOW LOWRIDEN HOMIES
> *


is brent given all pitbull supporters half off shirts :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 12 2010, 04:05 PM~16267654
> *x2 but its the same day as the Lowrider Experience Chicago Show
> 
> unless we ride out for the cruise saturday and come back to chicago for the show on sunday?  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: that's what i was thinking of doing driving down for the cruise then drive back that night and do the show here in Chicago


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I've heard that the lowrider show is not set in stone , come on down guys we'd love to have , if ya wanna come friday we can ride too.. We do it all summer long !


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I PLAN ON MAKIN IT TO THIS EVENT.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Maybe I could bring a car.............Not mine someone elses. :biggrin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 12 2010, 11:21 PM~16274405
> *I've heard that the lowrider show is not set in stone , come on down guys we'd love to have , if ya wanna come friday we can ride too.. We do it all summer long !
> *


 :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

ooooo and this year i got something ta play with so i dont have ta just block trafic
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bibbs+Jan 12 2010, 10:52 PM~16273282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: we might do that


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sounds like a party.......


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I NO I CANT WAIT I WONT BE SWINGIN BUT ILL BE THERE


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

quote=hostile's61,Jan 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16278302]
ooooo and this year i got something ta play with so i dont have ta just block trafic
:biggrin: :biggrin: 


If things go right the police will block for us
[/quote]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im planning on it


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61+Jan 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16278302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope to see everyone again ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> quote=hostile's61,Jan 13 2010, 03:11 PM~16278302]
> ooooo and this year i got something ta play with so i dont have ta just block trafic
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> If things go right the police will block for us


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump.... Er


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Gotta redeem myself.....just wait.


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

LAST YEAR MY SHIT HAD SWINE FLU ......THE CAR NEVER ACT LIKE THAT B 4 ....THIS YEAR MY SHIT WILL BE RIGHT hno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Jan 15 2010, 09:37 PM~16304229
> *LAST YEAR MY SHIT HAD SWINE FLU      ......THE CAR NEVER ACT LIKE THAT B 4 ....THIS YEAR MY SHIT WILL BE RIGHT  hno:
> *



Better give it a penicillin shot ! ..  glad to see you make it back bro


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down for the 15hr road trip, probably wont take the 60 though, maybe the LS,


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2010, 09:41 AM~16315505
> *im down for the 15hr road trip, probably wont take the 60 though, maybe the LS,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bring somthin kenny so we can ride ! .. Ill drie the 60 for ya lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 18 2010, 12:17 AM~16323421
> *Bring somthin kenny so we can ride ! .. Ill drie the 60 for ya lol
> *


if he does that im leaven the tre home an riden wit u big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 18 2010, 01:17 AM~16323421
> *Bring somthin kenny so we can ride ! .. Ill drie the 60 for ya lol
> *


:roflmao:


on a side note Bob anything on the hotel info? same as last year?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bobs head would stick above the windshield on that 6 oh......lol


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2010, 01:13 PM~16338187
> *:roflmao:
> on a side note Bob anything on the hotel info? same as last year?
> *



Yes sir exact .. Same price an all

Ill post info tonight


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 12 2010, 06:56 PM~16269137
> *is brent given all pitbull supporters half off shirts :biggrin:
> *


Do you mean he is selling cut-off shirts or the price is 1/2 off?

Either way I want one...or a half of one! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 21 2010, 08:11 AM~16361591
> *Yes sir exact .. Same price an all
> 
> Ill post info tonight
> *


  
thanks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

gonna try to make it up from jersey


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 24 2010, 10:33 AM~16392554
> *gonna try to make it up from jersey
> *



Please do !


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> you can call me anytime 502-554-2821..... you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.
> :no: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 23 2010, 06:29 AM~16384143
> *Bump
> *


i love el nopal :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 18 2010, 12:17 AM~16323421
> *Bring somthin kenny so we can ride ! .. Ill drie the 60 for ya lol
> *


shit school semester ends may 13, my birthday is the 19th, im gonna make this trip my mini-vacation from work and school :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 06:33 PM~16395847
> *shit school semester ends may 13, my birthday is the 19th, im gonna make this trip my mini-vacation from work and school  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea we'll make it worth it


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> > you can call me anytime 502-554-2821..... you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.
> > :no: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :run: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Dick lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm off work tuesday .. Ima get with some vendors and the police


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

WHATS UP BOB :wave: I WILL BE COMING BACK ....HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR...LOOKING FORMARD TO HANGING OUT :nicoderm:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

im trying 2 hurry so i can drive sumthing there


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

southside cruiser will be there :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

BTTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea tony do work... And I can't wait tO see them southside guys one of y'all owes me a beer lol


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTMFT 
:cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Jan 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16409510
> *southside cruiser will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i had a great time last, hope to do it again


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 25 2010, 12:31 AM~16401078
> *I'm off work tuesday .. Ima get with some vendors and the police
> *


let me know if i can do anything to help. you know me and the police are tight lol. i can check with that sheriff


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bumper


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 24 2010, 03:29 PM~16395807
> *i love el nopal :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOH ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Buuuuuuuumperrrrrrrrr


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump......er


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeaaaaah! My favorite color is threeeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking for a good adex PM me. Thanks


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: CAN'T WAIT :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 5 2010, 03:17 PM~16522406
> *Yeaaaaah! My favorite color is threeeeeeeeee! :biggrin:
> *



good job kremit.......lol


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 7 2010, 08:22 PM~16543214
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  CAN'T WAIT  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


dont say that... imma try and paint the elco befor this one.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 12 2010, 02:58 PM~16593821
> *dont say that... imma tra and paint the elco befor this one..  :biggrin:
> *


MY SHIT WILL STILL PRIMED UP :banghead:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 12 2010, 06:19 PM~16596687
> *MY SHIT WILL STILL PRIMED UP  :banghead:
> *


that's not a bad thing :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 13 2010, 01:59 AM~16600190
> *that's not a bad thing :biggrin:
> *


YEA PAINT DONT MAKE IT HOP


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16379858
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 502-554-2821..... you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 13 2010, 04:59 AM~16600190
> *that's not a bad thing :biggrin:
> *


Yes it is..... :biggrin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 14 2010, 05:30 PM~16611642
> *Yes it is.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well it's not a have too' thing.....is it???? :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

bttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BCK BMPR BSH


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 16 2010, 06:40 PM~16630872
> *BCK BMPR BSH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

my lac will be ready :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 16 2010, 01:37 AM~16624349
> *:biggrin: well it's not a have too' thing.....is it???? :biggrin:
> *


That is why mine is still sitting . I could have brought it out last year but no paint.


----------



## MR.CADDI (May 2, 2008)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Feb 17 2010, 07:15 AM~16638455
> *my lac will be ready  :biggrin:
> *


YAAYY :run: DALES FINALLY GETTING OUT THERE  JP


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTTTTTTT


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

bumper :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

hopefully the lac is on bumper by then :cheesy:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

The bIg I be on bumper from coast to coast! I love it...


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

ill b on bumper there still might b two toned lmao :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16713761
> *ill b on bumper there still might b two toned lmao :biggrin:
> *


WHAT COLORS??


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

im gonna try to make this year... and hop too.. lol.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope to see you there ! 2 months ..... I think Matt will be king street car that 68's gettin down !


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADDI_@Feb 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16638908
> *
> *


y'all gonna make it from the Lou ?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16379858
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime
> 502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.
> *


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 28 2010, 01:34 AM~16747884
> *Hope to see you there ! 2 months ..... I think Matt will be king street car that 68's gettin down !
> *


Thanks Bob :biggrin: I got a couple more things to do to it before the bumper bash ...I can't wait we had a blast last year!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im gona serve my buddy russ another woopin :biggrin: 
oh and any other street double pump


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 28 2010, 04:34 AM~16747884
> *Hope to see you there ! 2 months ..... I think Matt will be king street car that 68's gettin down !
> *


things go right the BUTTHURTER will be nippin at Matt's heels


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 28 2010, 08:05 PM~16753851
> *things go right the BUTTHURTER will be nippin at Matt's heels
> *



:0 hno: hno: hno: hno: 59' is going to be hard to beat and i still have a couple more tricks to pull out :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 28 2010, 11:14 PM~16753960
> *:0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: 59' is going to be hard to beat and i still have a couple more tricks to pull out :biggrin:
> *


well if cant beat you ill be up there with ya :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 1 2010, 06:34 PM~16764368
> *well if cant beat you ill be up there with ya :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



Im not going to count you out homie you got the 62 work'n :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i put in my PTO time today, got me a 6 day memorial day weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

It's gonna be a fun one for sure , I never thought I'd see a 65-68 over 50 inches lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 10:21 PM~16767508
> *It's gonna be a fun one for sure , I never thought I'd see a 65-68 over 50 inches lol
> *


yea no shit, that was the first time for me last year also,


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 10:21 PM~16767508
> *It's gonna be a fun one for sure , I never thought I'd see a 65-68 over 50 inches lol
> *


that's WESTSIDE baby :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 1 2010, 10:21 PM~16767508
> *It's gonna be a fun one for sure , I never thought I'd see a 65-68 over 50 inches lol
> *



It will be in the 60's real sooooon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Buuuumper. buuuumper. buuuuumper.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOUTHSIDECRUISERS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 5 2010, 12:31 PM~16805153
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pesados c.c. :biggrin: from shy town will be there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

byb will be there for sure


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

We will be there...single pump with stock trailing arms...

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16832362
> *We will be there...single pump with stock trailing arms...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



You know it's bangin when it pulls the back wheels off


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 5 2010, 10:31 AM~16805153
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERS WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 8 2010, 11:23 PM~16835081
> *You know it's bangin when it pulls the back wheels off
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 8 2010, 08:46 PM~16832362
> *We will be there...single pump with stock trailing arms...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


ITS DOING REAL GOOD


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll be there for cruise night fo sho.......


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16832362
> *We will be there...single pump with stock trailing arms...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



I GOTTA GET TO WORK :0


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

bot


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

ill be there.... hopefully i can get a new bridge put in my car by then!!!


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

How far is this from Radcliff mayne im tryin to come support?


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16890107
> *How far is this from Radcliff mayne im tryin to come support?
> *


i can make it in 30 minutes tops


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Buuuiiuuumprr


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Mooo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

had a blast last year! and gonna be 1000x better this year! cant wait. TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 19 2010, 12:52 AM~16933216
> *had a blast last year! and gonna be 1000x better this year! cant wait. TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

BACK ON TOP


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

ITS COMIN :biggrin: :run: :run:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

And fast


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE MY TRUCK BY THEN


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

So what night is everyone spending the night 29th or 30th?


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 10 2010, 11:49 AM~16849278
> *ITS DOING REAL GOOD
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 11 2010, 08:54 PM~16864939
> *I GOTTA GET TO WORK  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

tttt :biggrin:


----------



## Big Less (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 28 2010, 01:34 AM~16747884
> *Hope to see you there ! 2 months ..... I think Matt will be king street car that 68's gettin down !
> *


 :wow: not if switchman is comeing!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Less_@Mar 24 2010, 10:11 AM~16984419
> *:wow:  not if switchman is comeing!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



switchman's car is street??? :loco: :loco:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 28 2010, 07:54 PM~16751901
> *im gona serve my buddy russ another woopin :biggrin:
> oh and any other street double pump
> *



guess i gotta be doin something if your gunnin for me......lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Less_@Mar 24 2010, 08:11 AM~16984419
> *:wow:  not if switchman is comeing!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> switchman's car is street??? :loco: :loco:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> > switchman's car is street??? :loco: :loco:
> > [/quote
> > 70+ inch street
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> cant believe a car with that weight is a street car LOL
> [/quote
> 
> yea but it's been said that mines radical lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17004361
> *yea but it's been said that mines radical lol
> *


I CANT BELIEVE THEY PUT YOU AND JEFF IN RADICAL


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Jan 10 2010, 08:57 PM~16248650
> *great show :thumbsup:
> *


SO IS THIS A SHOW OR A PICNIC??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 27 2010, 01:03 PM~17017381
> *SO IS THIS A SHOW OR A PICNIC??
> *


ID SAY ITS KINDA IN BETWEEN


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

TTT........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> SO IS THIS A SHOW OR A PICNIC??
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> > SO IS THIS A SHOW OR A PICNIC??
> > [/quote
> > It's a picnic but we drag it out for 2 days good times
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 29 2010, 06:20 AM~17031263
> *It's a picnic but we drag it out for 2 days good times
> *


ESPECIALLY THE CRUISE NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

texas will be representing again.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 25 2010, 09:10 PM~17001664
> *cant believe a car with that weight is a street car LOL
> *



different strokes for different folks right.....thats like sayin i cant believe 14s with balloon tires are on street cars......lol....but people do it......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2010, 01:12 PM~17043710
> *texas will be representing again.
> *



maybe i will get to cruise with the homies this year........ good to have texas back!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowlow94, Gorilla Bob

:wave: BOB


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

http://i44.tinypic.com/1zeq9k.jpg


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17050482
> *http://i44.tinypic.com/1zeq9k.jpg
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chris !


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BBB


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

CANT HARDLY WAIT

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT BBB


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bbb


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

BBBTTT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Can't wait for this one. Always have a good time in the Ville.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

loyalty will be in the houseee straight from jerz


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:45 PM~17103970
> *Can't wait for this one. Always have a good time in the Ville.
> *


you bringin the linc


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Apr 5 2010, 11:50 PM~17107161
> *loyalty will be in the houseee straight from jerz
> *


Hell yea !


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17108450
> *you bringin the linc
> *


That's the plan if I can get it painted before then.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 6 2010, 07:13 AM~17110024
> *That's the plan if I can get it painted before then.
> *



The way y'all flip shit around , it'll b done on a Saturday lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 6 2010, 06:34 PM~17115784
> *The way y'all flip shit around , it'll b done on a Saturday lol
> *


I wish. Lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

cant wait to ride.......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

me either 





















my bike that is lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> me either
> my bike that is lol :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

john doesnt need to be actin a fool on two wheels anymore.....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Talked to the police again today , so far so good she took the route info down , an is gonna call me back Monday


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

GORILLA BOB SIZED BUMPP :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Apr 11 2010, 02:40 AM~17157222
> *GORILLA BOB SIZED BUMPP :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 9 2010, 02:50 PM~17144880
> *Talked to the police again today , so far so good she took the route info down , an is gonna call me back Monday
> *



:0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Big bump for those I riders in the ville!!!!


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Apr 12 2010, 09:08 AM~17166464
> *Big bump for those I riders in the ville!!!!
> *


you gonna come do some gas hoppin in the truck rob! :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

now that would be some scarry chit......lol......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 12 2010, 02:01 PM~17170218
> *now that would be some scarry chit......lol......
> *


 :wow: HELL YEA IT WOULD BE


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 12 2010, 07:49 AM~17166966
> *you gonna come do some gas hoppin in the truck rob! :cheesy:
> *


If you only new wut the truck looks like now :biggrin:

Im shure Y'all will see it soon!!!!! :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 12 2010, 06:37 PM~17172766
> *If you only new wut the truck looks like now  :biggrin:
> 
> Im shure Y'all will see it soon!!!!! :0
> *


WHY WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , Its going down


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> Buuuumper. buuuumper. buuuuumper.
> [/b]


its getting closer.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 13 2010, 11:07 AM~17177479
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: , Its going down
> *


Y'all comin up blocc ! I can't wait to come back to Tulsa


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

everyone ready to ride?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 14 2010, 01:00 PM~17191414
> *everyone ready to ride?
> *


YOU KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 14 2010, 03:00 PM~17191414
> *everyone ready to ride?
> *


You know this Playboy!!!! Be there early afternoon on Sat.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 14 2010, 07:32 AM~17188470
> *Y'all comin up blocc ! I can't wait to come back to Tulsa
> *


Yup we checc'n on a tranport now :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 16 2010, 10:36 AM~17210870
> *Yup we checc'n on a tranport now :biggrin:
> *


good times bro


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

COMING UP SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

tick tock.....bbb


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

ccc


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Im almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Apr 19 2010, 06:38 PM~17239331
> *ccc
> *


hey Blocc, are you coming up her to the Ville?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 20 2010, 02:59 PM~17250043
> *Im almost ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MATT SHES HITTIN GOOD


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im almost ready to :wow: no im not :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

bump dis


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

BUMPER


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

B U M P


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where all the hoppers at ??? Time to check in who's bringing wut??? :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17304895
> *Where all the hoppers at ??? Time to check in who's bringing wut??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nice of them to schedule the chicago lowrider the same day as this


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17319610
> *nice of them to schedule the chicago lowrider the same day as this
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

hope fuly have the cutty ready cant wait to go!! :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17319610
> *nice of them to schedule the chicago lowrider the same day as this
> *



belive me after tampa chicago will not be anything worth going to :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bumper ! :wow:


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

where is this show gunna take place bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im bringing a cooler full of beer from texas and need drinking partners in the parking lot friday night. :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17335163
> *im bringing a cooler full of beer from texas and need drinking partners in the parking lot friday night.  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there homie all weekend with a cooler full :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2010, 07:10 PM~17335163
> *im bringing a cooler full of beer from texas and need drinking partners in the parking lot friday night.  :biggrin:
> *


You no if there is beer I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i like to drink beer max likes to waste beer.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh im also bringing my little buddy gas grill incase we get hungry on the way :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17355186
> *oh im also bringing my little buddy gas grill incase we get hungry on the way  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL EMER_@Apr 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17334743
> *where is this show gunna take place bro
> *


It's at a park in Louisville ky , lemme find the flier and I'll bump it bro


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Mar 31 2010, 12:17 AM~17050540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HERE YOU GO BOB


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

BuMpEr :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@May 3 2010, 01:52 PM~17375302
> *BuMpEr  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS BUMPER


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2010, 07:45 PM~17355186
> *oh im also bringing my little buddy gas grill incase we get hungry on the way  :biggrin:
> *


we gonna show them a little texas cooking :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 3 2010, 11:15 PM~17380244
> *we gonna show them a little texas cooking :cheesy:
> *


I'm gonna come sample everybodys food


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17382594
> *I'm gonna come sample everybodys food
> *


houston plans to be there thursday night late, with atleast 1 car, possibly 2. hard to round everyone up for 15 hr trip, but im down :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

buuuuumper. buuuuumper. buuuumper.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2010, 09:02 AM~17384782
> *houston plans to be there thursday night late, with atleast 1 car, possibly 2. hard to round everyone up for 15 hr trip, but im down  :biggrin:
> *



Hit me up bro


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

cant wait ,next week i start trial an error tryen to get it on the back bumper for the big bash :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Roll call


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 6 2010, 06:41 PM~17411734
> *Roll call
> *


I'm tryin Fam. My dad's death really threw me off.... :angel:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> I'm tryin Fam. My dad's death really threw me off.... :angel:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

GETTING CLOSER


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by veterano_@May 9 2010, 05:56 AM~17433128
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 9 2010, 09:19 AM~17433161
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

3 weeks :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 6 2010, 07:09 PM~17411946
> *I'm tryin Fam. My dad's death really threw me off.... :angel:
> *


bro that stuff sucks, hate to hear it.....i lost mine about ten years ago. one of the hardest things you will have to go through. if you need to talk hit me up you got the number.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

running the streets


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

woop woop


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 9 2010, 11:38 PM~17438335
> *bro that stuff sucks, hate to hear it.....i lost mine about ten years ago. one of the hardest things you will have to go through. if you need to talk hit me up you got the number.....
> *


Much love Russ. Helps more than you know.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bttt


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

SO WHATS THE WEIGHT LIMIT FOR HOPPERS?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

getting closer....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17445500
> *SO WHATS THE WEIGHT LIMIT FOR HOPPERS?
> *


lmao


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@May 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17445500
> *SO WHATS THE WEIGHT LIMIT FOR HOPPERS?
> *


swing what ya bring ...... We had a couple radicals last year no weight tho


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

iN THE WORDS OF SLIM......GET YO KEYS.....LMAO


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

Alright guys the hotel info

Fern Valley Hotel and Conference
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville Ky,40213

(502)964-3311

Ask for shannon first otherwise just make it at the front desk, your with the individuals picnic.

The rate is locked at 72.00 [/size][/color]
We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST BOOKED 4 ROOMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WILL BE THERE FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 11 2010, 05:58 PM~17456791
> *JUST BOOKED 4 ROOMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WILL BE THERE FRIDAY NIGHT
> *


We'll be there with ya bro


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 11 2010, 05:58 PM~17456791
> *JUST BOOKED 4 ROOMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WILL BE THERE FRIDAY NIGHT
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Getting closer..... hope the inter shop getts done with my shyt on time.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

ITS GETTING CLOSER!

:run: :run:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

almost time to cruise in......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 12 2010, 01:51 PM~17467280
> *almost time to cruise in......
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRE LOOKIN GREAT LEE

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 12 2010, 04:51 PM~17467280
> *almost time to cruise in......
> 
> 
> ...



stealing my pics.......grrrrrrrrr


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 12 2010, 04:02 PM~17467353
> *stealing my pics.......grrrrrrrrr
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca wiil be there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 12 2010, 10:45 PM~17471223
> *Azteca wiil be there
> *


He'll yea bro


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 12 2010, 03:51 PM~17467280
> *almost time to cruise in......
> 
> 
> ...


Money shot.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 12 2010, 08:45 PM~17471223
> *Azteca wiil be there
> *


lets book the rooms Friday


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 12 2010, 02:51 PM~17467280
> *almost time to cruise in......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back to the top for the big "I"


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:run:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bumper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

just in case everyone forgot, 15 DAYS TO GO :0 :biggrin: :0 :around:  hno: :run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

whats the hopping situation looking like?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 12 2010, 04:51 PM~17467280
> *almost time to cruise in......
> 
> 
> ...




THAT'S A BAD MOFO LEE,YOU PROLLY FEEL LIKE THE PRESIDENT CRUSIN IN THAT BISH.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 15 2010, 07:23 PM~17500999
> *THAT'S A BAD MOFO LEE,YOU PROLLY FEEL LIKE THE PRESIDENT CRUSIN IN THAT BISH.
> *


I KNOW I WOULD FEEL LIKE A CELEB EVEN RIDING IN IT


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 15 2010, 09:23 PM~17500999
> *THAT'S A BAD MOFO LEE,YOU PROLLY FEEL LIKE THE PRESIDENT CRUSIN IN THAT BISH.
> *


It feels pretty good, but what makes it even better is the people who I get to cruise with and those who helped make it what it is today.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 15 2010, 12:12 PM~17498756
> *whats the hopping situation looking like?
> *


hmmmm :wow:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2010, 11:30 AM~17504814
> *hmmmm :wow:
> *



just bring it..........lol


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 15 2010, 01:30 PM~17498319
> *just in case everyone forgot, 15 DAYS TO GO    :0  :biggrin:  :0  :around:    hno:  :run:
> *



leave it to Lee to start counting down just like at Casper :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2010, 08:39 AM~17504858
> *just bring it..........lol
> *


i might  but its still going to be ugly :biggrin: very :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 16 2010, 11:39 AM~17505240
> *leave it to Lee to start counting down just like at Casper  :biggrin:
> *


14 days and counting.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 16 2010, 05:04 PM~17506854
> *i might  but its still going to be ugly :biggrin: very :wow:
> *


who cares as long as you can drive it.......


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

13 days and counting.............


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

i hope 2 see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 17 2010, 12:20 AM~17511221
> *13 days and counting.............
> *


Tic, Toc, Tic, Toc.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17508459
> *who cares as long as you can drive it.......
> *


i can drive it but im not cruizing it looking the way it does :wow: il ride with someone else for that, il just bring the monte for the hop


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

could ohio win most of the hops again this year :0 just asking :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 11:19 AM~17513686
> *i can drive it but im not cruizing it looking the way it does :wow: il ride with someone else for that, il just bring the monte for the hop
> *



your gonna wish you drove it when you see jessie and danny riding wheelies.....im juss sayin......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 11:53 AM~17514105
> *could ohio win most of the hops again this year :0  just asking :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules unless your doin 90+ your chippin , that's a big ass bag of chips


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17518898
> *you know the rules unless your doin 90+ your chippin , that's a big ass bag of chips
> *


ok im chippin, :biggrin: but im still the highest double pump


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

wish i had a car ready to go...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 17 2010, 09:14 PM~17519816
> *ok im chippin,  :biggrin: but im still the highest double pump
> *


grrrrrrrr......lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17519931
> *grrrrrrrr......lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

12 days to go............


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 18 2010, 12:27 AM~17522474
> *12 days to go............
> *


Yikes !


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 17 2010, 08:21 PM~17519888
> *wish i had a car ready to go...
> *


Well my Caddy is not gonna be ready ethier so dont feel bad........... I dont know if I should roll this 64 down there


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 18 2010, 09:22 AM~17525184
> *Well my Caddy is not gonna be ready ethier so dont feel bad........... I dont know if I should roll this 64 down there
> *


   damn it you also


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13+May 18 2010, 07:22 AM~17525184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think we will have any of our cars ready by then we are just gonna ride down there in a daily to check it out and show support.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 18 2010, 08:22 AM~17525184
> *Well my Caddy is not gonna be ready ethier so dont feel bad........... I dont know if I should roll this 64 down there
> *


just drop it low....and roll slow. I think those 14's will hold up they got new rubber.  55 all da way.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 17 2010, 08:21 PM~17519888
> *wish i had a car ready to go...
> *


 :0


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 18 2010, 10:06 AM~17525455
> *I dont think we will have any of our cars ready by then we are just gonna ride down there in a daily to check it out and show support.
> *


 :thumbsup: thats all we can do...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

And we appreciate all the support , a couple of updates we should have picnic shirts tomorrow , and if you call to book a room and they say it's full p.m or text me ..

Hotel said our block was full last night she's gonna get some more today


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

looking forward to seeing the finished product on the shirts. Should look great.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> just drop it low....and roll slow.  I think those 14's will hold up they got new rubber.    55 all da way.
> [/b]


Hey I just might the 4 is ruff ethier way I still will be down there


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 18 2010, 11:19 AM~17526712
> *Hey I just might the 4 is ruff ethier way I still will be down there
> *


  well if you put those Tru's on da Trey I'll let you roll that down....but the Trey don't Jump like your 4 do.. :biggrin:,


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> well if you put those Tru's on da Trey I'll let you roll that down....but the Trey don't Jump like your 4 do.. :biggrin:,
> [/b]


HMMMM...... hopps or not that tre is clean though got my mind spinning now bro......you get your room yet?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2010, 11:09 AM~17526010
> *And we appreciate all the support , a couple of updates we should have picnic shirts tomorrow , and if you call to book a room and they say it's full p.m or text me ..
> 
> Hotel said our block was full last night she's gonna get some more today
> *


Get me one for Saturday night


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala+May 18 2010, 08:30 AM~17525680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought we were to late :happysad:.... but we still got a room near by we are booked and ready to go


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2010, 02:48 AM~17523988
> *Yikes !
> *



you better start taking that thing apart....


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 18 2010, 08:52 AM~17526433
> *looking forward to seeing the finished product on the shirts. Should look great.
> *


can't wait to see um


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 18 2010, 11:44 AM~17526914
> *HMMMM...... hopps or not that tre is clean though got my mind spinning now bro......you get your room yet?
> *


Yep,


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 18 2010, 12:19 PM~17526712
> *Hey I just might the 4 is ruff ethier way I still will be down there
> *


who all from indy I is going?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@May 19 2010, 07:36 AM~17537925
> *who all from indy I is going?
> *


I think everyone had made plans to go, unless something comes up. but I think everyone is trying to make it down. 

How meany of LNL riders going?


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

> I think everyone had made plans to go, unless something comes up. but I think everyone is trying to make it down.
> 
> How meany of LNL riders going?
> [/b]


ME, big jim (95 towncar), Justin, Ray, Brock, davie, donnie.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

11 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 19 2010, 10:03 AM~17538326
> *11 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you must be bored at work....lol


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

HEY BRO WHERE IS THIS SHOW GUNNA TAKE PLACE AT HOMIE I WANNA ROLL THREW WIT SOME OF MY BOYZ


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Iroquois park take the newcut exit off gene snyder it's a few miles down on the left


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Don't think I'm going to make it this year :angry:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 19 2010, 06:58 PM~17543171
> *Don't think I'm going to make it this year  :angry:
> *



That suuuuuuuuxks bro


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 19 2010, 05:58 PM~17543171
> *Don't think I'm going to make it this year  :angry:
> *


   u say u don't "think" u gonna make it! means still chance that u will!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

10 days away..........


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 20 2010, 06:12 AM~17549050
> *10 days away..........
> *


and counting.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bbb


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 20 2010, 01:28 AM~17548768
> *    u say u don't "think" u gonna make it! means still chance that u will!!  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 20 2010, 01:49 PM~17552413
> *Bbb
> *


see ya there bob  

beatersville then byb i cant wait


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, REV. chuck, matdogg

sup chuck and matt......

hey chuck be sure to find the fat guy that is not as sasquachy as bob is.....lol....


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2010, 03:11 PM~17553097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, REV. chuck, matdogg
> 
> ...




itll be easier to find me


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2010, 02:11 PM~17553097
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, REV. chuck, matdogg
> 
> ...


Wut up Russ ....don't look like im going to make it ...doing the family camping thing this year. Plus some A-hole landed on the front of my car and Im to lazy to fix it :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17556502
> *CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


we going homie lolol!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

HELL YEAH ALREADY BOOKED MY ROOM LOL


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 20 2010, 08:08 PM~17556609
> *HELL YEAH ALREADY BOOKED MY ROOM LOL
> *


sweet....


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 20 2010, 06:39 PM~17554152
> *Wut up Russ ....don't look like im going to make it ...doing the family camping thing this year. Plus some A-hole landed on the front of my car and Im to lazy to fix it :biggrin:
> *



ahhhhh come on....we got camp grounds down here......i would have to put my foot in some a holes a hole.....lol..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

couple more days til Houston is on its way to KY :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

looks like rain there that weekend :dunno:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

last years


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 20 2010, 08:51 PM~17557220
> *last years
> 
> *


YALL GOT REALLY CLOSE THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

9 days AND COUNTING!!!!!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 20 2010, 11:13 PM~17556692
> *couple more days til Houston is on its way to KY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 


I'm looking forward to meeting all of the out of town club members!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17557164
> *looks like rain there  that weekend  :dunno:
> *


now how the f$ck you gonna say that...........its still a week away homie...dont jinks us


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I might not make it either. May br making the new boats and hoes video. :0 lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2010, 03:02 PM~17564302
> *I might not make it either.  May br making the new boats and hoes video.  :0  lol
> *


whoa whoa, there little buddy, if i come down im gona need to stay at the timmy de plaza, :biggrin: BAAAALLLLLIIIIINNNNNN  OH and i need 2 motors also, some asshole landed on my car and burnt them up :dunno: and yes those were still the motors off my hydraulic clamp :wow:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 20 2010, 11:45 PM~17557164
> *looks like rain there  that weekend  :dunno:
> *



That's it Charles meet me at the monkey bars :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 22 2010, 07:35 AM~17569588
> *That's it Charles meet me at the monkey bars :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: Classic.........


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

8 days and counting........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 22 2010, 10:09 AM~17569693
> *:biggrin: Classic.........
> *



What up foo


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back to the top


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

7 days.......


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

can't wait tell this weekend it will be one to remember


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

AS OF RIGHT NOW THE LOCAL WEATHER PEOPLE ARE INDICATING THAT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WILL BE NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

6 days away...... :biggrin: :around: hno: hno: :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 23 2010, 10:07 PM~17581549
> *AS OF RIGHT NOW THE LOCAL WEATHER PEOPLE ARE INDICATING THAT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WILL BE NICE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


i aint driving 4 hours to stand in the rain :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 22 2010, 07:35 AM~17569588
> *That's it Charles meet me at the monkey bars :angry:
> *


hey man i just read what the weather channel was showing 



ive been to the zoo i know what gorrilas do at the top of them monkeys bars and i want nothing to do with it

:wow:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17581931
> *hey man i just read what the weather channel was showing
> ive been to the zoo i know what gorrilas do at the top of them monkeys bars and  i want nothing to do with it
> 
> ...



Lol cmon down chuck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

short work week :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

ttt bbb


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, matdogg

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Matt, you going to make it


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Can't wait til the weekend!!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Alright guys the hotel info

Fern Valley Hotel and Conference
2715 Fern Valley Road
Louisville Ky,40213

(502)964-3311

Ask for shannon first otherwise just make it at the front desk, your with the individuals picnic.

The rate is locked at 72.00 [/size][/color]
We will be staying in the hotel with you guys , and you can call me anytime 
502-751-1996 you can text me as well you'll get a quicker response that way lol.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

just bookd my rooms uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 24 2010, 02:40 PM~17587003
> *just bookd my rooms uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

I hope El Nopal is stocked up on food. We put a hurtin' on them last year! :tongue:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

UPDATE.......todays forecast


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@May 24 2010, 08:31 AM~17585417
> *whats up Matt, you going to make it
> *



Sup Pat.. not this year I don't have any thing ready and I don't feal like rushing to get the cars done so im going to sit this one out :angry:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

well I dont know if we'll make El Nopal or not. I was hoping to video everybody but I was in Indy last weekend at a Swap meet and I heard bout another big swap meet in Springfield OH this weekend so as soon as I get off work Fri we're heading that way and spendin Fri night there and hiten the swap meet early Sat morn. Should be back sometime Sat after noon or Eve.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

5 days.....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Me and my homie making the trip from Nashville. Had a great time last year!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

4 days away.... ONLY 96 hours.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

oh jeeze, Lee is counting down the hours now lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 more hours til my 1 week vacation starts. , man it been a long time coming


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 26 2010, 09:16 AM~17608613
> *4 days away....  ONLY 96 hours.
> *



time to get detailed up and ready to roll out.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17610083
> *3 more hours til my 1 week vacation starts. , man it been a long time coming
> *


NICE, YOU BRINGIN THE 60??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 26 2010, 11:10 AM~17610518
> *NICE, YOU BRINGIN THE 60??
> *


nah last yr some damage was done to 60 on the way home.....but im not coming empty handed :happysad:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2010, 12:34 PM~17611216
> *nah last yr some damage was done to 60 on the way home.....but im not coming empty handed  :happysad:
> *


I GUEES THE MONTE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

hopfully we will make the trip from ft wayne IN :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2010, 01:21 PM~17610083
> *3 more hours til my 1 week vacation starts. , man it been a long time coming
> *


its been almost a year......gosh....lol


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Back up top


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

STL's newest lowrider car club will be at the show/picnic in Louisville this weekend.  St. Louis Finest C.C.  C-ya all this weekend.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca will be there


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

3 little days away... 72 hours...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Wahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa 1 more hour then it's on! :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

what you mean one more hour and its on? i finally got autozone on board.....lol.....and EA....lol


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 27 2010, 11:44 AM~17620804
> *what you mean one more hour and its on? i finally got autozone on board.....lol.....and EA....lol
> *


vacation hell yea on both


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

back to the top for the big I


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

2 more days, 2 more days, 2 more days, 2 more days


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm leavn now, should be dur in 12hrs, no cars tho


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Its going down.....get yo key's....tap dat switch.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5a.m! GB was Trippin he knows out here we don't wake up till 2p.m J/K! Cant wait Louisville will do it bigger this year! *


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

leaving tommorrow morning (in a daily) but we'll be there


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

hope everyone has a safe trip.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

about to leave the smokies. Be home tinight around 7-7:30 going to get the car cleaned up.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

see ya tomorrow Lee


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 28 2010, 06:45 AM~17631060
> *I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5a.m! GB was Trippin he knows out here we don't wake up till 2p.m J/K! Cant wait Louisville will do it bigger this year!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Hope everyone has a safe trip!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got done putting my lil girl bike together, so we see u guy's sunday..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Rollin in the mornin :biggrin: :biggrin: 









old pic(date) :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17637140
> *Rollin in the mornin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE RIVI, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

It's gonna get serious tomorrow :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17637368
> *It's gonna get serious tomorrow :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

hno:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

WOO HOO, one more day! Cool to meet some of you guys this morning/last night at the Fern Valley Holiday Inn. Hope everyone else arrives safe.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 28 2010, 08:58 PM~17637291
> *:cheesy: NICE RIVI, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON
> *


thanx mayne


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

lets ride mofos :biggrin: cleanen the tre in 5.5 min jus woke up :uh:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

time to clean, clean, clean, then ride, ride, ride


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

At the hotel!

View My Video


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 29 2010, 08:00 AM~17640207
> *At the hotel!
> 
> View My Video
> *


DAMN JEFFS GETTIN UP


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Checked in. Bout to unload...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'm going to miss out on alot


----------



## GORDO83 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@May 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17616949
> *STL's newest lowrider car club will be at the show/picnic in Louisville this weekend.  St. Louis Finest C.C.  C-ya all this weekend.
> *


\\\

and STL SOCIOS c.c. too :biggrin:


----------



## Dave R. (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll be leaving Nashville about 5:30/6:30 in the morning. See you all in the am.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 29 2010, 07:30 AM~17640063
> *time to clean, clean, clean, then ride, ride, ride
> *


DAMN YOUR LOOKS GOOD!!! :worship: :worship: 

Saw it at the restaurant n looking forward to seeing it again tomorrw! :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 29 2010, 11:13 PM~17644339
> *DAMN YOUR LOOKS GOOD!!! :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Saw it at the restaurant n looking forward to seeing it again tomorrw! :cheesy:
> *


Thank you sir, You should have said hi.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

had a great time rollin tonight good motivation to get my 59 dun :thumbsup: 
weres all the pics


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THANKS TO LEE AND NUTTER FOR TRYIN TO HELP GET US BACK ON THE ROAD


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 29 2010, 09:29 PM~17644440
> *Thank you sir, You should have said hi.
> *


Will do tomorrow


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)

Shows lookin good mayne!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW, A LOT OF NICE CARS CAME OUT TO IT. THE WISHBONE BROKE OFF THE DUECE ON THE WAY HOME ON PRESTON :happysad:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Wanna say thanks to Louisville Chapter for making this happen again. BUMPER!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like to to thank first and formost all my bIg "I" brothers for comin out this weekend guys from Houston , Tulsa, st Louis , Indy , Jackson, New york , and if I forget any I apologize showed us some love and one I lady as well , I would also like to thank all the local clubs and the solo riders for representing the ville .. We put on a good show and received alot of compliments from the outta towners , and I can't leave out the chi town guys and loyalty y'all really put it down ! From the bottom of my heart and behalf of the Louisville I thank you thank you thank you the picnic was a huge success!!!!!! If I missed anyone I apologize ... Oh and pinky thanks bro lol

--------------------
Snappin necks and causin wrecks..... That's how the big "I" does it !!!


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17648071
> *I would like to to thank first and formost all my bIg "I" brothers for comin out this weekend guys from Houston , Tulsa, st Louis , Indy , Jackson, New york , and if I forget any I apologize showed us some love and one I lady as well , I would also like to thank all the local clubs and the solo riders for representing the ville .. We put on a good show and received alot of compliments from the outta towners , and I can't leave out the chi town guys and loyalty y'all really put it down ! From the bottom of my heart and behalf of the Louisville I thank you thank you thank you the picnic was a huge success!!!!!! If I missed anyone I apologize ... Oh and pinky thanks bro lol
> 
> --------------------
> ...


THANK YOU GUYS FOR A GREAT TIME!! 

Had a great time at the cruise and the show...already looking forward to next year!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@May 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17648136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO HAS MORE PICS POST THEM UP THANKS


----------



## LowChevyBoy (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Individuals Cruise & Car Show 2010


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

more pics on Angie's fan page.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pa...jaxpipe=1&__a=5


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 30 2010, 05:54 PM~17648729
> *more pics on Angie's fan page.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pa...jaxpipe=1&__a=5
> *


GREAT PICS OF THE 62 IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## j_cutty_30 (Mar 15, 2007)

you guys put on one hell of a good show and the cruise was off the hook cant wait til next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  thank you for lettin the out of towners come down and have a good time......


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

had a good time thanks for the picnic


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

DAMN, it was hot.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Just as nice as last year. Had a great time.


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GORDO83_@May 29 2010, 05:33 PM~17643528
> *\\\
> 
> and STL SOCIOS c.c. too :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope everyone had a safe trip back home, we had a great time at the picnic .....


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

I had a good time the. Cruise was fun I can't wait till I bring my car out to the next one


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

on hour 4 of a 16 hour drive back to Houston....im glad i came up to ky and met alot of great people....Bob stay on the hunt for a blue eye blonde for me, im coming back :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

good time out there :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

We need more pics up....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that came out. You all made our picinic great!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

We had a great time!
We'll be back next year hopfully.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@May 31 2010, 10:04 AM~17652631
> *We need more pics up....
> *


pics & videos!! :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ice cream pit stop


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Keep it coming :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we cross state lines to have goodtimes ....ill post what i got we are still in arkansas....


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Where my socios at??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2010, 02:16 PM~17654120
> *we cross state lines to have goodtimes ....ill post what i got we are still in arkansas....
> *


True that! We're 3 hours from jersey! Should I post my pic of you?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17654224
> *True that! We're 3 hours from jersey! Should I post my pic of you?
> *




Absosutly no ****....... But Dino I gotta have some more sausage no **** no **** no **** l


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a great time at the park yesterday. Got to give it up to BIG BOB and the BIG I for a good time.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2010, 03:32 PM~17654602
> *Absosutly no ****....... But Dino I gotta have some more sausage no **** no **** no **** l
> *


Lmfao! You got us rolling in the truck right now! NO ****!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

good show! hope i can bring my lac next year


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

good times, worth getting sunburnt


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:51 AM~17652551
> *on hour 4 of a 16 hour drive back to Houston....im glad i came up to ky and met alot of great people....Bob stay on the hunt for a blue eye blonde for me, im coming back :biggrin:
> *


one for me too


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 31 2010, 04:59 PM~17655212
> *good times, worth getting sunburnt
> *


damn bro, didnt see u out there, had my F150 out there on 26s


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

it was a good picnic had a good time, nice seing a lot of peeps i havent seen in a while. props to the individuals for having a great picnic!!!


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17648071
> *I would like to to thank first and formost all my bIg "I" brothers for comin out this weekend guys from Houston , Tulsa, st Louis , Indy , Jackson, New york , and if I forget any I apologize showed us some love and one I lady as well , I would also like to thank all the local clubs and the solo riders for representing the ville .. We put on a good show and received alot of compliments from the outta towners , and I can't leave out the chi town guys and loyalty y'all really put it down ! From the bottom of my heart and behalf of the Louisville I thank you thank you thank you the picnic was a huge success!!!!!! If I missed anyone I apologize ... Oh and pinky thanks bro lol
> 
> --------------------
> ...


 Mayne we had a great time Bob, You know we'll be bacc next year, I gotta say thanks Louisville Chapter for your hospitality and puttn on an exceptional event it was our pleasure to be a part of a Great event :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

it was great having all the out of towners come in. It was an awesome weekend.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 07:51 AM~17652551
> *on hour 4 of a 16 hour drive back to Houston....im glad i came up to ky and met alot of great people....Bob stay on the hunt for a blue eye blonde for me, im coming back :biggrin:
> *


 I thought she told yall, you were old enuff to be her Dad? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Mayne dat Hop was off da hook


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 31 2010, 08:21 PM~17656618
> *Mayne dat Hop was off da hook
> *


 :wave: nice meeting you this weekend. Hope everything went good all the way back home. looking forward to (hopefully) bringing out my car to your picnic.


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

We had a great time at the picnic & the cruise...hopefully my Bonneville is ready in time for next year's show! Here are some of the pics I took: (For some reason I didn't get a pic of Shorty's Impala on the bumper, so if anyone has one can you post it up for me? :biggrin: 

Thanks!!
*Melissa*





















































































































































































Hang on a minute & I will post some pics from the cruise...

*Melissa*


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

MISSED THE CRUISE BUT HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PICNIC...MY CUTTY JUZ HAD TO ACT UP ON ME..LOL.I GUESS THAT'S ALL IN THE GAME.I WILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR..I GAVE IT HELL TO TRY TO GET MY CAR TO HOP IT WASN'T 
HAVIN IT...BUT WE HAVE NEXT TIME..GOOODDDD SHOW///....










IT WAZ CLEAN THOUGH...


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

Some pics from the cruise:








































































































































*Melissa*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Had a great time as always. Just want to say Thank you to the INDIVIDUALS for putting one the show and for being cool as shit. Got to see a lot of old faces and meet a lot of new people also. 
And Ryan is a **** for not showing up. Lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 31 2010, 08:20 PM~17656610
> *I thought she told yall, you were old enuff to be her Dad? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
that was classic


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 08:53 PM~17656908
> *Had a great time as always. Just want to say Thank you to the INDIVIDUALS for putting one the show and for being cool as shit. Got to see a lot of old faces and meet a lot of new people also.
> And Ryan is a **** for not showing up. Lol
> *


Thanks for comin out bro we need to kick it more often


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroQueen63_@May 31 2010, 07:31 PM~17656685
> *We had a great time at the picnic & the cruise...hopefully my Bonneville is ready in time for next year's show! Here are some of the pics I took: (For some reason I didn't get a pic of Shorty's Impala on the bumper, so if anyone has one can you post it up for me?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks!!
> ...


hydroguru gots some good pics


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

big andrew running shit from dirty jerzyyyyyyy Loyalty ttt


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2010, 07:24 PM~17657238
> *Thanks for comin out bro we need to kick it more often
> *


It was cool hanging out with you Bob. I'm gonna try to make it to the Westside Picnic too. I'll be coming through the Ville for sure.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

thanks Bob and crew !! goodtimes


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@May 31 2010, 07:28 PM~17657279
> *big andrew running shit from dirty jerzyyyyyyy Loyalty ttt
> *


Yes he put it down for sure. All the Jersey guys were super cool, got to shoot the shit with them at Brents.


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Does dis guy ever wear a shirt?








His car shook da ground when dat bumper hit, dat car was da shit


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 08:34 PM~17657358
> *Yes he put it down for sure. All the Jersey guys were super cool, got to shoot the shit with them at Brents.
> *


thanks homi just to put it out there we going to be doing somthing big in jersey in September a show/hop moneyyyyy for all hoppers and its looking like a 2day event will keep everyone p  osted


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pic osolo59!

*Melissa*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

What's up Josh, Doe, and Jon? It was cool to see you guys again.


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 31 2010, 06:35 PM~17657371
> *Does dis guy ever wear a shirt?
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny! It was hot as hell!! Thanks for the props!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 28 2010, 11:38 PM~17638360
> *WOO HOO, one more day! Cool to meet some of you guys this morning/last night at the Fern Valley Holiday Inn. Hope everyone else arrives safe.
> *


It was good to meet u homie!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 09:40 PM~17657418
> *What's up Josh, Doe, and Jon? It was cool to see you guys again.
> *


What's up Jamie. It was good seeing u and a lot of others that I haven't seen in a while. Glad all you guys made it from out of town to make for a good time.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 31 2010, 07:53 PM~17657500
> *What's up Jamie. It was good seeing u and a lot of others that I haven't seen in a while. Glad all you guys made it from out of town to make for a good time.
> *


Definently a good time.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GORDO83_@May 29 2010, 06:33 PM~17643528
> *\\\
> 
> and STL SOCIOS c.c. too :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

See we got a packed room


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@May 31 2010, 08:01 PM~17657573
> *See we got a packed room
> *


Good to see you again Ronnie.


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

on behalf of loyalty car club i would like 2 thank everyone 4 the love they showed 2 my boy andrew and individuals 4 their hospitality! made it here 4 2 yrs now and will still b marked on my calendar 4 the future :thumbsup:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: STLPINKCUTTY, 83 regal, matdogg, 1ofakindpaint, 1986Oscar, THE CUSTOMIZER, Donnie Brasco, KandyKutty, 64 CRAWLING, rizzoid64, 713ridaz, NaptownSwangin
:0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@May 31 2010, 07:01 PM~17657573
> *See we got a packed room
> *


It was nice to meet you homie.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 06:40 PM~17657418
> *What's up Josh, Doe, and Jon? It was cool to see you guys again.
> *


shit chillin lookin at the pics good seein you again. hope to see you in tulsa i will be the black guy chippin lol


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

any vids of the hop?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 31 2010, 08:09 PM~17657661
> *shit chillin lookin at the pics good seein you again.  hope to see you in tulsa i will be the black guy chippin lol
> *


Lol. I can fix that problem.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 31 2010, 05:15 PM~17656566
> *it was great having all the out of towners come in. It was an awesome weekend.
> *


Just wanted to let u all know that St. Louis Finest C.C. had a great time in the ville. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@May 31 2010, 09:11 PM~17657673
> *any vids of the hop?
> *


hell yea frank white..i wanna see some videos. shit looked like it was off the hook


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17648071
> *I would like to to thank first and formost all my bIg "I" brothers for comin out this weekend guys from Houston , Tulsa, st Louis , Indy , Jackson, New york , and if I forget any I apologize showed us some love and one I lady as well , I would also like to thank all the local clubs and the solo riders for representing the ville .. We put on a good show and received alot of compliments from the outta towners , and I can't leave out the chi town guys and loyalty y'all really put it down ! From the bottom of my heart and behalf of the Louisville I thank you thank you thank you the picnic was a huge success!!!!!! If I missed anyone I apologize ... Oh and pinky thanks bro lol
> 
> --------------------
> ...


We had a great time over the weekend.Thanks for everything.It was good to meet u homie.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Had a blast, thanks for the show and hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@May 31 2010, 07:14 PM~17657718
> *hell yea frank white..i wanna see some videos. shit looked like it was off the hook
> *


oh it was!!! :thumbsup: :wave: just wanted 2 c it from a different angle cuz i wuz behind the car ready 2 unplug the ground


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+May 31 2010, 09:34 PM~17657358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
we were all impressed with that car :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@May 31 2010, 09:22 PM~17657821
> *oh it was!!! :thumbsup:  :wave: just wanted 2 c it from a different angle cuz i wuz behind the car ready 2 unplug the ground
> *


haha...gotta think of saving that car first homie...thats good lookin out on your part...representin Loyalty yall did ur thing :werd:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17657856
> *:biggrin: you guys too! :thumbsup:
> 
> lol
> ...


It was nice meeting you guys.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 31 2010, 04:03 PM~17654783
> *Lmfao! You got us rolling in the truck right now! NO ****!
> *


there is always **** involved with bobo


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 06:53 PM~17656908
> *Had a great time as always. Just want to say Thank you to the INDIVIDUALS for putting one the show and for being cool as shit. Got to see a lot of old faces and meet a lot of new people also.
> And Ryan is a **** for not showing up. Lol
> *


LOL>>>>>>>>>>>New Job New City I Had To Work.....


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti+May 31 2010, 10:27 PM~17657890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol then let me :sprint:


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 07:27 PM~17657890
> *It was nice meeting you guys.
> *


always a good time shootn the shit at brents :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17657970
> *LOL>>>>>>>>>>>New Job New City I Had To Work.....
> *


Excuses, excuses. Lol.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 31 2010, 10:09 PM~17657661
> *shit chillin lookin at the pics good seein you again.  hope to see you in tulsa i will be the black guy chippin lol
> *



i thought you were white? LOL


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

A few pics from this weekend. Quality isn't great because I forgot my memory card to my DSLR. I had to shoot these with my HD video camera but it's better then nothing...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 31 2010, 08:30 PM~17657932
> *there is always **** involved with bobo
> *


Atleast he kept his clothes on. Lol. Just playing Bob. What it do Russ?


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rizzoid64_@May 31 2010, 10:11 PM~17657673
> *any vids of the hop?
> *



I working on some editing. I will try to get them up tomorrow


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 31 2010, 07:41 PM~17658091
> *I working on some editing. I will try to get them up tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

On behalf of the Louisville Individuals, I want to offer a BIG THANKS to each and everyone that attended our picnic, from the local guys to the guys that drove in from out of town. We definitely enjoyed putting this event on and seeing the unity of everyone coming together to do what we all love.....lowride. See all of you guys soon.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 31 2010, 08:39 PM~17658074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting plaqued this weekend homie.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 10:39 PM~17658080
> *Atleast he kept his clothes on. Lol. Just playing Bob. What it do Russ?
> *


whats up big guy? you make it home ok?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17658163
> *Congrats on getting plaqued this weekend homie.
> *



it was a long time coming......congrats jeffy


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 31 2010, 08:46 PM~17658170
> *whats up big guy? you make it home ok?
> *


Yeah. About 1200 miles on 13's and juice in 3 days. Glad I went.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

It was nice to meet you Mike. 

Marty your Rivi is real nice. Good to see you again.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 im home


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 07:55 PM~17658309
> *It was nice to meet you Mike.
> 
> Marty your Rivi is real nice. Good to see you again.
> *


THANX BRO!

Had a great time and real good seeing you again, next time throw Aaron in the trunk and bring his ass along!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

awesome turnout,wish i could've made it down there.maybe next year


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 07:59 PM~17658366
> *:0 im home
> 
> 
> ...


Sup homie

Good meeting u and lone star this weekend


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 10:55 PM~17658309
> *It was nice to meet you Mike.
> 
> Marty your Rivi is real nice. Good to see you again.
> *



you too bro, Glad to see you made it back ok


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 31 2010, 08:04 PM~17658448
> *awesome turnout,wish i could've made it down there.maybe next year
> *


Definetly worth the trip!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@May 31 2010, 09:00 PM~17658375
> *THANX BRO!
> 
> Had a great time and real good seeing you again, next time throw Aaron in the trunk and bring his ass along!! :biggrin:
> *


He better be driving his Rivi next time. Lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 08:06 PM~17658488
> *He better be driving his Rivi next time. Lol
> *


Agree! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino+May 31 2010, 11:30 AM~17654224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too homie, your car is clean as hell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 30 2010, 03:26 PM~17648071
> *I would like to to thank first and formost all my bIg "I" brothers for comin out this weekend guys from Houston , Tulsa, st Louis , Indy , Jackson, New york , and if I forget any I apologize showed us some love and one I lady as well , I would also like to thank all the local clubs and the solo riders for representing the ville .. We put on a good show and received alot of compliments from the outta towners , and I can't leave out the chi town guys and loyalty y'all really put it down ! From the bottom of my heart and behalf of the Louisville I thank you thank you thank you the picnic was a huge success!!!!!! If I missed anyone I apologize ... Oh and pinky thanks bro lol
> 
> --------------------
> ...


GB this weekend was the shit. glad i got to meet everyone i met. and we' ll see you again next year


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

you too homie, your car is clean as hell

THANX BRO!  

I just got home myself bout an hour ago,,,but mine was only 900 miles :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

lowlow94, 95 SS Swangin, PISTONPUMP-1, dragstermark, lone star, rivman, baghdady, 63hardtoprider

Sup Lee!

Good meeting you this weekend  Glad i finally got to see your car in person!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Lone Star/TexasGold... be glad you and left when you did.... Walt & Ice were parked on the interstate about 35 miles outside of Memphis for about 3 hours this afternoon. A car going eastbound crossed the median and into the westbound lanes causing a huge accident about 4pm. That driver died, others were airlifted from the scene.... i was watching it on the news and on the phone with Walt... looks like they were about 1/2 mile to a mile behind it. 

Hope everyone else made it home safe... better late than never.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 31 2010, 08:30 PM~17658819
> *Lone Star/TexasGold... be glad you and left when you did.... Walt & Ice were parked on the interstate about 35 miles outside of Memphis for about 3 hours this afternoon. A car going eastbound crossed the median and into the westbound lanes causing a huge accident about 4pm. That driver died, others were airlifted from the scene.... i was watching it on the news and on the phone with Walt... loks like they were about 1/2 mile to a mile behind it.
> 
> Hope everyone else made it hope safe... better late than never.
> *


WOW!

I saw a camper rolled over between L'ville and Lexington on the way home today. Must a just happened cus 1 cop was just showing up


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 62 ALMOST ON BUMPER


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i bet this guy has a big koolaid smile right about now....congrats on the plaque


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *95 SS Swangin*, PHAT-SO, Eazy, NaptownSwangin, spidahmike



nice meeting you...next time i'll take you up on that offer for some of that drank


you pretty cool for a white guy :wow: :happysad: (jk)


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 11:34 PM~17658897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well deserved, especially after his problems all weekend long.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@May 31 2010, 08:55 PM~17659226
> *well deserved, especially after his problems all weekend long.
> *


I CANT BELIEVE HIS TRUNK WENT UP IN FLAMES LIKE IT DID :happysad:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I 40 crash info

http://www.wreg.com/news/wreg-deadly-inter...0,5001872.story


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by law_@May 31 2010, 09:05 PM~17659374
> *I 40 crash info
> 
> http://www.wreg.com/news/wreg-deadly-inter...0,5001872.story
> *


DAMN :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:38 PM~17658960
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 95 SS Swangin, PHAT-SO, Eazy, NaptownSwangin, spidahmike
> nice meeting you...next time i'll take you up on that offer for some of that drank
> ...


lol thats cool i'll see you guy at tulsa


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Had a great time, here is some of my shots:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

More shots tomorrow, going to sleep now...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I have to say this weekend was a good weekend! the show was good! the hop was great! the footage crazy! I had a blast with everyone! i want to thank everyone for showing me the support you all did this weekend! Thank you all for having me out it was outstanding! Louisville is on the rise!! This footage will be on vol.19 set to be a in august 2010! Thanks Again!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I will post Pics Tomorrow!!*


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 1 2010, 01:45 AM~17660761
> *More shots tomorrow, going to sleep now...
> *


looken good man, and it was great seeing you after a few years.. time sure does FLY :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+May 31 2010, 09:46 PM~17658163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks russel! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94+May 31 2010, 10:33 PM~17658877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 31 2010, 06:30 PM~17656222
> *Mayne we had a great time Bob, You know we'll be bacc next year, I gotta say thanks Louisville Chapter for your hospitality and puttn on an exceptional event it was our pleasure to be a part of a Great event :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it was good kickin it with you guys at the hotel. we look forward to seein all of you again next year!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 1 2010, 12:16 AM~17655722
> *damn bro, didnt see u out there, had my F150 out there on 26s
> *


 Oh yea? i had thought i saw u right before the hop. didnt see ya after that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 31 2010, 08:30 PM~17658819
> *Lone Star/TexasGold... be glad you and left when you did.... Walt & Ice were parked on the interstate about 35 miles outside of Memphis for about 3 hours this afternoon. A car going eastbound crossed the median and into the westbound lanes causing a huge accident about 4pm. That driver died, others were airlifted from the scene.... i was watching it on the news and on the phone with Walt... looks like they were about 1/2 mile to a mile behind it.
> 
> Hope everyone else made it home safe... better late than never.
> *


crazy. we made good time coming home. didnt stop, only for gas., and to pass gas :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

nice pix


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

This was one great weekend, The meet up & cruise on Saturday & the cars & hop on Sunday, Made for a wonderful time. Thanks for everyone that supported my lowrider shirts at the vendors row!
Will definately be back next year with my impala! Great times with Great People!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 31 2010, 05:53 PM~17656908
> *Had a great time as always. Just want to say Thank you to the INDIVIDUALS for putting one the show and for being cool as shit. Got to see a lot of old faces and meet a lot of new people also.
> And Ryan is a **** for not showing up. Lol
> *


good seeing you again. Man. You know your always welcome down here.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

saturday night at the hotel parking lot was fun too!


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Was anyone able to see Drastics pics? All I got was red x's. Thought it might have been my computer.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)




----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jun 1 2010, 07:54 AM~17662300
> *Was anyone able to see Drastics pics? All I got was red x's. Thought it might have been my computer.
> *


i can see them..... :uh:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:59 PM~17658366
> *:0 im home
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 1 2010, 10:07 AM~17662348
> *i can see them..... :uh:
> *


figured it out. It was my computer lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 1 2010, 07:49 AM~17662283
> *saturday night at the hotel parking lot was fun too!
> *


Dino, it was nice meeting you, Frank and Andrew....real cool people


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 10:30 AM~17662468
> *Dino, it was nice meeting you, Frank and Andrew....real cool people
> *


likewise homie! it was nice meeting you guys too!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 10:30 AM~17662468
> *Dino, it was nice meeting you, Frank and Andrew....real cool people
> *


fredo you and kenny can put them down! we did a good job of keeping up though! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 1 2010, 08:37 AM~17662507
> *fredo you and kenny can put them down! we did a good job of keeping up though! :biggrin:
> *


when there is good food, music, and people....can go all night long :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 10:39 AM~17662520
> *when there is good food, music, and people....can go all night long :biggrin:
> *


true that!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

I Just wanna say thanks to everyone for showing us love and a good time out in the ville, as always, we had a great time. Hopefully next year we start our cars a little earlier and get em ready for the 3RD ANNUAL BACK BUMPER BASH :biggrin:... and a special thanks to Brent (Pitbull) and Gorilla Bob thanks for everything guys!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and videos everybody


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 07:50 AM~17662596
> *Thanks for the pics and videos everybody
> *


Nice meeting you Sat night at the cruise


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 1 2010, 10:50 AM~17662590
> *I Just wanna say thanks to everyone for showing us love and a good time out in the ville, as always, we had a great time. Hopefully next year we start our cars a little earlier and get em ready for the 3RD ANNUAL BACK BUMPER BASH :biggrin:... and a special thanks to Brent (Pitbull) and Gorilla Bob thanks for everything guys!
> *


hey bro anytime I hope to make it to chi town soon!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 08:54 AM~17662620
> *hey bro anytime I hope to make it to chi town soon!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 09:51 AM~17652551
> *on hour 4 of a 16 hour drive back to Houston....im glad i came up to ky and met alot of great people....Bob stay on the hunt for a blue eye blonde for me, im coming back :biggrin:
> *


Fredo bring me a fine chicana next year and I'll have you a blue eye blonde for you..  Was good to meet you this year and kick with both you and kenny


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jun 1 2010, 10:23 AM~17662433
> *:loco:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@May 31 2010, 08:20 PM~17658678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17660943
> *Man! I have to say this weekend was a good weekend!  the show was good! the hop was great! the footage crazy! I had a blast with everyone! i want to thank everyone for showing me the support you all did this weekend! Thank you all for having me out it was outstanding! Louisville is on the rise!! This footage will be on vol.19 set to be a in august 2010! Thanks Again!
> *


 :cheesy: THAT WAS HILARIOUS WHEN YOU ASKED, CAN I GET SOME ICE CREAM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HEY NAPTOWN, YOU GET THAT LOWER A ARM FIXED??


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Other than the fact that it was hot as hell, it was a great weekend :biggrin: Had a blast. Glad I made the trip. Well worth the money spent. Special thanks to Jessie from Individuals for his extended hospitality uffin: Thanks to all the members of Individuals who made this weekend possible. I know it's alot of work to put it together and it was VERY appreciated. Look forward to next year.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 07:22 AM~17662011
> *crazy. we made good time coming home. didnt stop, only for gas., and to pass gas  :biggrin:*


must have ate at el nopal


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 1 2010, 10:52 AM~17664122
> *must have ate at el nopal
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

we had a great time kickin it this weekend. Good meeting TexasGold and the Jersey guys.........those sausages were the shit (NO ****)


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17664086
> *Other than the fact that it was hot as hell, it was a great weekend  :biggrin:  Had a blast. Glad I made the trip. Well worth the money spent. Special thanks to Jessie from Individuals for his extended hospitality uffin: Thanks to all the members of Individuals who made this weekend possible. I know it's alot of work to put it together and it was VERY appreciated. Look forward to next year.
> *




Ladies and Gentlemen.........I introduce you to Bruce......lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17664122
> *must have ate at el nopal
> *



Bet it was the sliders.....lol


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2010, 12:18 PM~17664352
> *we had a great time kickin it this weekend.  Good meeting  TexasGold and the Jersey guys.........those sausages were the shit (NO ****)
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 1 2010, 11:32 AM~17664498
> *Bet it was the sliders.....lol
> *


lol asshole


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

I just want to say thanx I had a great time this weekend hopefully next year i will b better on the switches and I will get to play with the guys. BOB im still mad at u for not letting me play wit ur mega phone lol :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Nice catching up with the old buddies and meeting the new people. Hope to see u guys again at something else. Tanks to tose that spoke to my brother and gave him props. It really blessed him and made him feel good as he is going thru a real tough time right now.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 1 2010, 01:47 PM~17664082
> *HEY NAPTOWN, YOU GET THAT LOWER A ARM FIXED??
> *


:nosad:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

If someone threw a picnic next weekend in the ville id be there I had a great time


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks every one 4 showing up and all the positive feedback it appreicated :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 1 2010, 01:31 PM~17665563
> *If someone threw a picnic next weekend in the ville id be there I had a great time
> *


THANKS FOR TRYIN TO GET THE 62 CRUISIN AGAIN, BUT WE GOT A JUMP FROM THE TOW TRUCK THEN LEFT TO GO HOME


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION HAD A GOOD TIME,,,SUCKS WE MISSED THA CRUZ!!!!!!!!!(TRUCK PROBS)


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Bad muthaphuccas


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

I want to thank the Big ''I'' for throwing a hell of a picnic !!!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jun 1 2010, 02:18 PM~17664352
> *we had a great time kickin it this weekend.  Good meeting  TexasGold and the Jersey guys.........those sausages were the shit (NO ****)
> *


same here
:biggrin:  
your tre is bad ass too!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looked like a good picnic/cruise , cant go wrong in the ville' ... 

Anyone know the name of the guy who owns this ride ?? hmmmmmm.....









:scrutinize:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jun 1 2010, 07:44 AM~17662263
> *good seeing you again. Man. You know your always welcome down here.
> *


Good to see you again Shawn.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Other than no one wanting tyo hop against me I had a great time. that jersey car was bangin.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 06:39 PM~17668467
> *Other than no one wanting tyo hop against me I had a great time.      that jersey car was bangin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Your car aint fukkin around!! :cheesy:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17667529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Want to thank naptown for the only hop I got. Hope u get ur car fixed and make it to our picnic


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17668467
> *Other than no one wanting tyo hop against me I had a great time.      that jersey car was bangin.
> *


You were not dumping it at all. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jun 1 2010, 06:41 PM~17668490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Your car aint fukkin around!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro yeah she works pretty good and does pretty good inches for a street car


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 1 2010, 06:52 PM~17668621
> *You were not dumping it at all. :biggrin:
> *


Heck no. I just keep those 3 adex's on there for looks lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 06:59 PM~17668692
> *Thanks bro yeah she works pretty good and does pretty good inches for a street car
> *


HELL YEAH!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:27 AM~17663908
> *Nice pic  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17668611
> *Want to thank naptown for the only hop I got. Hope u get ur car fixed and make it to our picnic
> *



I heard one of the local doubles was scared , all they wanted was single action :ugh:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

that red impala hitin hard~~!!


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

had a great time in da Ville!!! lookin forward to next yr...even though it was hotter then a dvd player in a crack house!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 08:15 PM~17669554
> *I heard one of the local doubles was scared , all they wanted was single action :ugh:
> *


QUIT TALKIN BOUT YOUR SELF LIKE BOB


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 10:15 PM~17669554
> *I heard one of the local doubles was scared , all they wanted was single action :ugh:
> *


 :0 i think i know who ur talkin about :0  i wanted to see the pinky hop some more cause it was clean hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

Had the a chance to go couldn't if off work but go try and make it next year and make another one this year! Got to support da family first!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:cheesy: NICE VIDEOS AND PICS BOMBA, NICE TO SEE CHI-TOWN COMIN OUT THIS YEAR. WHAT HAPPENED TO BRINGIN THE WAGON??


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SUP BIG PIMPIN, WHERE WERE YOU FOR THIS SHOW??


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

More Saturday pics:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sunday:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Hop pics tomorrow...


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jun 1 2010, 10:13 PM~17669530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* Nice Pic....*:thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17668611
> *Want to thank naptown for the only hop I got. Hope u get ur car fixed and make it to our picnic
> *


No doubt. Wish mine was workin like its supposed to. See you in July. I think the double piston that was shook was still recovering from gettin broke off at the hotel Sarurday night. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17670229
> *SUP BIG PIMPIN, WHERE WERE YOU FOR THIS SHOW??
> *


Just wasn't feeling the drive this year.....looks like it was a great show though. :thumbsup: Definitely enjoying the pics and videos. I just stayed in the streets in town and had a blast serving up fools....even got in a movie shoot on Sunday hopping and 3 wheeling. :cheesy: :cheesy: Everybody was looking good out there. :worship:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17669132
> *
> *



That cutty has gotten me twice damn it lol Big ups to Andrew and Loyalty CC Had a blast!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 06:39 PM~17668467
> *Other than no one wanting tyo hop against me I had a great time.      that jersey car was bangin.
> *


Hell I see why they saw what you did to Mattdogs front end


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536255


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17672989
> *No doubt. Wish mine was workin like its supposed to. See you in July. I think the double piston that was shook was still recovering from gettin broke off at the hotel Sarurday night. :biggrin:
> *



oh snap....... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 1 2010, 05:39 AM~17662070
> *This was one great weekend, The meet up & cruise on Saturday & the cars & hop on Sunday, Made for a wonderful time. Thanks for everyone that supported my lowrider shirts at the vendors row!
> Will definately be back next year with my impala! Great times with Great People!!
> *


AY HOMIE, CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF YOUR LOWRIDER SHIRTS AND PRICES FOR ME, MAYBE PM?


----------



## The CadiKingpin (Jun 14, 2009)

NICE


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 1 2010, 09:39 PM~17668467
> *Other than no one wanting tyo hop against me I had a great time.      that jersey car was bangin.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 1 2010, 04:31 PM~17665563
> *If someone threw a picnic next weekend in the ville id be there I had a great time
> *



yeah appreciate the help big homie :biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 31 2010, 09:24 PM~17657856
> *:biggrin: you guys too! :thumbsup:
> 
> lol
> ...



Thanks guys! It was good meeting you. I wanted to thank you guys again for helping me get my car out of the enclosed trailer...I will make sure that it doesn't get too far to one side again! LOL If anyone is building a radical double pump g body...they are going to have there hands full! 

Shorty


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 1 2010, 10:19 PM~17669601
> *that red impala hitin hard~~!!
> *


Thanks! It was good seeing you guys again! Tell Bomba that the bomb/briefcase joke is hilarious! :run: 

Shorty


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi russ


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Had a Blast Thanxs :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Backyard Bangers Reping at BackBumper Bash :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17673912
> *That cutty has gotten me twice damn it lol Big ups to Andrew and Loyalty CC Had a blast!
> *


YOU WIN SOME U LOSE SOME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sunday hop contest:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Jun 2 2010, 05:43 PM~17674722
> *AY HOMIE, CAN YOU POST SOME PICS OF YOUR LOWRIDER SHIRTS AND PRICES FOR ME, MAYBE PM?
> *


check my signature link
!
!
!
\/


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Broke a few things but ill b back and ill b swingen


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanx 4 posten pics of my truck even if it didnt bang


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 2 2010, 08:58 PM~17678507
> *Hi russ
> *


:wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Jun 2 2010, 06:10 PM~17678145
> *Thanks guys! It was good meeting you. I wanted to thank you guys again for helping me get my car out of the enclosed trailer...I will make sure that it doesn't get too far to one side again! LOL If anyone is building a radical double pump g body...they are going to have there hands full!
> 
> Shorty
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:30 AM~17681507
> *Sunday hop contest:
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TIMES :cheesy: 

GOOD PICS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Hope you guys can make it out to the show!!

For more informaion visit <a href=\'http://www.chicagosupershow.com\' target=\'_blank\'>ChicagoSuperShow.com</a>

Or call 219-942-1752

Luis Ruiz - Cholow


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHATS THE NEW DATE FOR 2011 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 15 2010, 01:53 PM~19334487
> *WHATS THE NEW DATE FOR 2011 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Good show.


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19334487
> *WHATS THE NEW DATE FOR 2011 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we will know in january :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Dec 15 2010, 06:36 PM~19335867
> *we will know in january  :biggrin:
> *


its january :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

meeting this weekend


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

can't wait.. Love back bumper bash.. I traded my cutlass for a 69 vert so im out for the year, but will definetly be down there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19334487
> *WHATS THE NEW DATE FOR 2011 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOT THE NEW DATE YET FOR 2011?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 16 2011, 12:45 PM~19611895
> *GOT THE NEW DATE YET FOR 2011?
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 16 2011, 10:52 PM~19616752
> *
> *


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Dec 15 2010, 06:36 PM~19335867
> *we will know in january  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: hope its a weekend im off this time..


----------

